# Should I learn to do it myself? Guitar repairs.



## z2000000 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am pretty happy to do wiring type work on my instruments, and adjustments are fine for me. What I have a harder time starting are jobs like recutting the nut, or fretwork, that sort of thing. I haven't found a reliable repair shop yet, and apprehensive about doing this kind of work without practice. I don't have any beaters to start out on, so I'm asking the hive mind opinion: Should I learn to do this stuff?-- probably yes, (that question is easier), but then comes the tools. Do I practice (if I start at all) with mid range tools if they exist or go straight to the best I can buy right away? I don't want to learn/practice with hack tools trying to do a great job. It rarely works out in my experience. 

Thoughts on good sources of mid-range tools? (I know of stew-mac, but that's about it)

What would you do?
Thanks!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The more often I’m likely to do something that I would have to pay for, the more likely I am to learn how to do it myself.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think you've answered your own questions, Z.

Even though I don't consider myself an expert, I assemble & setup my own guitars using Japanese made luthier tools I bought from eBay. What's the point of cheap stuff - especially when an owner has more than one guitar?

IMO, labor prices for specialized stuff like guitar setups will go up, the cheap days are gone for a while. So it's time to buy an inexpensive Squier and practice. Before you know it, that Squier just might be one of your faves.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I can do minor repairs and adjust necks, intonation, cleaning up sharp fret ends, etc. 

But I leave involved fretwork, nuts, or anything involved to a pro. 

There are tons of videos online showing you how to do these things. I have bought tools from Stew Mac, and even though they are expensive, they're quality. 

You can always practice on a beater guitar. Plenty of them out there for little money. If you fu** up, it's not a huge loss.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I do all my own guitar work (except fret level/dress -- the final frontier for me!) FWIW, invest in a decent set of nut files, and I'd start with Graphtech pre-slotted nuts so half the guesswork (e.g. slot spacing) is behind you.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I learn by myself with good books and Stew Mac tools
I can do almost anything on guitar ; electric or acoustic
I can replace truss rod too. 
What I never do ; replace frets
Guitar electronics is not a secret to me ; electronics is my job

By the way you post in the amps sub-forum !


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

z2000000 said:


> I am pretty happy to do wiring type work on my instruments, and adjustments are fine for me. What I have a harder time starting are jobs like recutting the nut, or fretwork, that sort of thing. I haven't found a reliable repair shop yet, and apprehensive about doing this kind of work without practice. I don't have any beaters to start out on, so I'm asking the hive mind opinion: Should I learn to do this stuff?-- probably yes, (that question is easier), but then comes the tools. Do I practice (if I start at all) with mid range tools if they exist or go straight to the best I can buy right away? I don't want to learn/practice with hack tools trying to do a great job. It rarely works out in my experience.
> 
> Thoughts on good sources of mid-range tools? (I know of stew-mac, but that's about it)
> 
> ...


Yes you should learn to do it yourself but practice on something cheap though cause you can really mess things up if you don't know what you're doing. I buy most of my supplies from Philadelphia Luthier Supplies but do have a few things from Stew Mac. Phili has good quality Japanese tools at the fraction of Stew Mac's prices..They are great to deal with too! 

I do everything on my guitars except refrets which I'm working up to! I think I'm going to buy a couple cheap necks to practice on first though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Yamariv said:


> Yes you should learn to do it yourself but practice on something cheap though cause you can really mess things up if you don't know what you're doing. I buy most of my supplies from Philadelphia Luthier Supplies but do have a few things from Stew Mac. Phili has good quality Japanese tools at the fraction of Stew Mac's prices..They are great to deal with too!
> 
> I do everything on my guitars except refrets which I'm working up to! I think I'm going to buy a couple cheap necks to practice on first though.


How are their shipping rates?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I believe that doing things yourself is good for building confidence, try to do as much you can yourself.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sure. It's not rocket surgury. Set the relief, action, pickup height then intone it. That is pretty much it. You can expand to nut height after your confidence grows, which isn't difficult either. Specs can be found all over the internet. If you find a guitar that you like the way it feels, take the specs off that. Specs are only suggestions after all. A good starting point where most people will be comfortable. They can be adjusted to suit taste.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

All of these skills can be learned and just require patience and practice. And if you screw it up, it can be fixed by someone if you're willing to pay ;-). I say go for it.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> How are their shipping rates?


Shipping rates are great, cheapest around


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

You have the mindset to do it so I say go for it. Get a cheap beater to practice fretwork on. Doesn't matter if it's an electric or an acoustic. Make sure you get good tools though, such as nut files and a crowning file. I've bought both from Josh at JA Parts out of Vancouver (files made in Japan), although it's been many years.


----------

